
Inside the store that only accepts personal data as currency - joeyespo
https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/07/data-dollar-store-london-ben-eine/
======
ocdtrekkie
I think this is a neat little way to show people their privacy has value.
"Free" isn't always free, and the only currency you have isn't necessarily
legal tender.

